# How about a February Shooting Contest?



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Shipwreck,

With all the new members, do you think its time for a new contest?

:watching: Popcornsmilie :watching: Popcornsmilie :watching: 
Popcornsmilie :watching: Popcornsmilie :watching: Popcornsmilie 


:smt071 :smt071 :smt071 :smt071 :smt071 

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I"ll let U run it 

Actually, I will do another one. But, I am not prepared for it this month. Maybe in March.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Everybody come over 1 Sat. and will shoot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the problem w/ the contests is that they take some work to put up - and we've even offered prizes for 2 months, yet the participation was abysmal. I think we did them from June 06 thru November 06. The participation level was pretty sad.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I'll be gone February, so I'm out until March. Can you include my favorite variety of hand-held firearm in the near future?:mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Duck season is over......LETS SHOOT!!!!!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Maybe we would get more participants if we could figure out a way to not post the pics until the last week of the contest. 

Or we could post a rule that no one is allowed to post their results until after the 25th day of the month.

When someone posts a perfect score of 50 the first week of the contest, it is kinda disheartening for those who haven't shot yet.

-WM


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Contest sounds good to me! But can we use a different target this time? Us people with all black target sites do not really like the usual target :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Contest sounds good to me! But can we use a different target this time? Us people with all black target sites do not really like the usual target :mrgreen:


What else can we use for a target that U can print out on your own? And, w a way to keep score. Many people don't have color printers...


----------



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

i'm in .... dont care about winning just wanna join in


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> What else can we use for a target that U can print out on your own? And, w a way to keep score. Many people don't have color printers...


Perhaps we can allow for the center to be colored by paint or with a small circular sticker for instance?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the think is that this is the way all the other sites generally run an internet match. It's gotta be in such a way that everyone can do it - and be fair to everyone. I don't really see another alternative. And, it's not really fair if ya gotta go buy something as opposed to the guy who doesn't buy it

I guess if someone wants to come up with their own, it could be a non sanctioned one, but U are free to do your own - w/ the caveat that there isn't like 10 people running their own at the same time - that would get too confusing 

As JS will tell ya - I put a lot of work into running the contest, and coming up with the rules. We also even picked winners when we had a prize a couple of times. I was sad to see the participation level, and have kinda got burned out on the thing. Enough to where "I" don't even feel like entering anymore contests anymore...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> What else can we use for a target that U can print out on your own? And, w a way to keep score. Many people don't have color printers...


It would be nice if we could find a standard target like we usually use but white with black rings...


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

How about doing one at bullseye distance? 25 yds or so. At that distance we could really get some diverse scores. More of a challenge than 7 yds or even 15. To make it interesting I'll only use one hand (like bullseye) off hand no rest. Anyone up to the challenge?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> How about doing one at bullseye distance? 25 yds or so. At that distance we could really get some diverse scores. More of a challenge than 7 yds or even 15. To make it interesting I'll only use one hand (like bullseye) off hand no rest. Anyone up to the challenge?


Sounds like fun. Lets give it a try!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> It would be nice if we could find a standard target like we usually use but white with black rings...


Here is an inverted target, based on the original that has been used in the past competitions. It printed okay on my printer, but I'm not sure if it is exactly the same size. It is saved in .GIF format (I don't have the capability to produce .PDFs), but if someone else could convert it to a .PDF then we'd be good to go.

http://img15.imgspot.com/u/07/35/06/TargetInverted1170676454.gif


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The pic won't load...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Never mind - I see it now...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> How about doing one at bullseye distance? 25 yds or so. At that distance we could really get some diverse scores. More of a challenge than 7 yds or even 15. To make it interesting I'll only use one hand (like bullseye) off hand no rest. Anyone up to the challenge?


Would you be willing to shoot with two fingers off the gun? :mrgreen:

Seriously, I like the idea of adding distance to get more diversity to the scores.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like that new target - I will have to start using that 

The only 25 yard range nearby is my outdoor one, and I usually only go there to shoot my PS90. My indoor range, which is a lot closer, only goes to 15. So, I'll have to pass this month. I don't plan to get to the outdoor range again until Mar 2 - I have that day off. Tex Independance Day


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

That target is acctually the 50yd slow fire target we use in bullseye, but with reversed black, and missing the X ring. The 25 yd target is the same size, but only the 8,9, and 10 ring are black. The fifty has the 7 ring in black. So, I am willing to shoot my standard bullseye target @ 25 yds. My printer is not big enough to print this target. I would need a plotter to print it.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Here is an inverted target, based on the original that has been used in the past competitions. It printed okay on my printer, but I'm not sure if it is exactly the same size. It is saved in .GIF format (I don't have the capability to produce .PDFs), but if someone else could convert it to a .PDF then we'd be good to go.
> 
> http://img15.imgspot.com/u/07/35/06/TargetInverted1170676454.gif


Very nice!


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Ummm...can you elaborate?

I am finding it difficult to determine how exactly you put on an Internet Shooting contest...

On the internet, my e-penis is 7ft long, and I can shoot 1/2" groups at 200 yards with a Glock 17...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

bangbang said:


> Ummm...can you elaborate?
> 
> I am finding it difficult to determine how exactly you put on an Internet Shooting contest...
> 
> On the internet, my e-penis is 7ft long, and I can shoot 1/2" groups at 200 yards with a Glock 17...


Well, it looks like JS removed that section, unfortunately. Otherwise U could read the past contests. Basically, it is on the honor system. But, U post a photo of your target in the contest thread.


----------



## Flashbang (Sep 11, 2006)

I enjoyed the contests!!! Would like to do it again. I also like the idea of a 25 yard range!!:smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Random thoughts on shooting matches/competitions:

I think it's possible that a 25 yard match might eliminate many folks who exclusively use indoor ranges, which rarely extend to that distance.

Some of the standard ways to make a shooting contest more challenging are:
- Tighter time limits
- Less supported positions
- Longer distances
- Smaller targets or smaller scoring areas on targets
I think you should focus on the last two items.

I suggest polling folks on the maximum distance they commonly have available on their range, then using a slightly smaller target if necessary to increase the challenge.

If participation ever gets above 8-10 regularly, you could start breaking the contestants down into classes, based on their score for each match. So, if 7 people ended up entering, they would all be lumped into one class, and one prize would be awarded. If 10 people entered, you could divide them into two, 5-person classes; the top shooter would win class "A", and the sixth-best score would be at the top of class "B" (and also win a prize). This means even if a person did relatively poorly (compared to the best shooters), they might still be at the top of a class at any given match. 15 folks? 3 classes, and so on. Not always shooting against the best shooters, and possibly winning something even if you're new to the sport or learning a new gun, etc., can build a lot of participation. "Sandbagging" (deliberately shooting a lower score to place high in a lower class) is difficult because no one knows how many shooters will enter, and so the class cut-offs cannot be determined in advance. Announcing in advance that there will be 3 classes if at least 12 shooters enter (and there will be prizes awarded to the top shooter in each class) might help boost participation significantly.

Finally, the suggestion about not posting targets might help if the matches are to be run as they have been in the past. Lord knows *I* was discouraged when I compared my scores to some of those sharp-shooters, even though I've sent my share of rounds downrange while chasing trophies over the years! :mrgreen: It would increase the workload of the match director, but perhaps the targets could be emailed to a given address, and then posted all at once in a single thread when the winners are announced. Or maybe the VBulletin software allows one thread to have all replies moderated before they are viewed? Then we could all post our targets as we have in the past, but they would not become visible in the thread until the Admin/Moderator moderated the posts, and "released" the thread for public viewing.

Hope some of these ideas are helpful.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I vote that Wandering Man take care of it, since he brought the subject up 

I did it for 6 months, and think someone else should take over. :mrgreen:


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Some of the standard ways to make a shooting contest more challenging are:
> - Tighter time limits
> - Less supported positions
> - Longer distances
> ...


Time limits are the most relevant, but impractical for most people, because I'd bet the majority don't have access to electronic timers, and you can't use electronic timers on most indoor ranges anyway. So, that narrows it down to precision drills.

Here are some drills that are way fun, and excellent training, even if you don't win. They also burn a little more ammo than the standard five shot group. More ammo = more fun.

Got this one, a trigger control exercise, from Robbie Leatham: Try to put 3 shots into one hole at 7 yards. One shot two-handed, one shot right-handed, one shot left-handed. Nearly impossible. For a contest/postal match, make it 3, 3, and 3. Total of 9 shots at 7 yards, see how small a group/how high a score you can shoot combining both hands/right hand/left hand.

Another one is Dot Shooting. Here's a target from MyTargets.com. (Lots of fun targets there. All sorts of contest possibilities.)
http://mytargets.com/target23 half inch on grid.pdf
There are 20 dots on that page. At 7 yards, no time limit, how many dots can you hit? (Bullet hole at least cuts the edge of the dot.)


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I vote that Wandering Man take care of it, since he brought the subject up
> 
> I did it for 6 months, and think someone else should take over. :mrgreen:


Oops! 

WM


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Here's a 12-shot contest:

http://mytargets.com/target106 grid x4.pdf

At 7 yards, fire 4 3-shot groups, one group on each bullseye. Each 3-shot group to consist of 1 shot both hands, 1 shot right hand, 1 shot left hand.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I love that reverse colored target that was posted. I used them yesterday at the range. I'll be using those permanently from now on. Cheap, great target, Thanx!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I love that reverse colored target that was posted. I used them yesterday at the range. I'll be using those permanently from now on. Cheap, great target, Thanx!


I never could get the target. Just a small square with a red x. Could you post it elsewhere?

Thanks.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I never could get the target. Just a small square with a red x. Could you post it elsewhere?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> WM


It was this target.

http://img15.imgspot.com/u/07/35/06/...1170676454.gif

It was pasted above. I saved it to the desktop, and then opened it with Infranview (a free image viewer and minor editor). I just printed it out and it fit a sheet of paper on its own.


----------

